
Every time someone talks about jQuery like it's a language, a kitten is run over - ColinWright
http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/iiv3n/every_time_someone_talks_about_jquery_like_its_a/
======
jwdunne
I think I've see a few people refer to jQuery as a DSL. If you subscribe to
those beliefs, sure, jQuery is a language so it's a valid claim, I guess.

I don't know a lot about this but it seems like a game changing
framework/library is often seen as a DSL now. I remember reading a claim that
Rails is a DSL on top of Ruby so it I do think it supports my view. For
example:

    
    
      jQuery is a popular library. jQuery has been called a DSL.
      Rails is a popular framework. Rails has been called a DSL.
    

Maybe my lack of expertise shows but that's how things are playing out for me.

